# Best place to do community service?



## Maki40 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have to do 28hrs of community service for a bullshit charge. I can pick any non profit like goodwill, salvation army, church, homeless shelter, animal shelter, ect. I prefer somewhere that will fudge the numbers for me. Like, i do 4 hrs and give credit for 8. Or at least, the service be fun, easy, or i get somethibg out of it. All they have to do is fill out a form. Thoughts?


----------



## blank (Apr 12, 2019)

I would try to avoid doing anything for those Salvation Army shits, they are actually pretty shady as an organization. There and Goodwill will probably be moving inventory, the animal shelter will probably be cleaning dog shit out of tiny cages, it's really a question of what you would hate the least. 

The homeless shelter might give you a break here and there if you kind of play up the whole "I sleep outside" angle.


----------



## Maki40 (Apr 12, 2019)

Wonder if there's some church out there that would be good to me.


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Apr 12, 2019)

If you've got a local IWW branch, you can fill your cs with them since the wobs are a 501(c)5


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 12, 2019)

I've lucked out playing guitar at the nursing home before. Came in 4 times, played for about a 1/2 hr each time and the lady filled out the full 20 hrs after the 4th time. Sally's are really come and go. Sometimes you just hang out all day, and get a bunch of free food and shit. Sometimes they'll follow you around and make sure you're cleaning 24/7, really all depends on location. If you can find a wildlife conservation group in your area trail maintenance might be an option. Basically get credit for hiking all day and moving the occasional log.


----------



## Hylyx (Apr 12, 2019)

Ohh I had to do some number of hours of Community Service way back when, and found out the local railroad museum was an option! I cleaned and fucked around with a bunch of old equipment, they let me drive a 1940s streetcar a short distance, and pretty sure then gave me credit for more than I "worked". Definitely look into that, if you like trains I guess.


----------



## Maxnomad (Apr 12, 2019)

Food not bombs is a 501c3 too, you can pretty much print out the letter yourself and have anyone be your, they probably won't call


----------



## Maxnomad (Apr 12, 2019)

*your contact


----------



## Tude (Apr 12, 2019)

Maxnomad said:


> Food not bombs is a 501c3 too, you can pretty much print out the letter yourself and have anyone be your, they probably won't call



I just contacted a person I know who runs FNB in delaware and asked her about this and where else do they have their places that would take community service and how to contact. I should hear from her pretty soon and will get back you this group.


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 13, 2019)

DC Food Not Bombs sponsors these kinds of community service arrangements and operates on the honor system for record keeping.


----------



## Anagor (Apr 13, 2019)

Maki40 said:


> I have to do 28hrs of community service for a bullshit charge. I can pick any non profit like goodwill, salvation army, church, homeless shelter, animal shelter, ect. I prefer somewhere that will fudge the numbers for me. Like, i do 4 hrs and give credit for 8. Or at least, the service be fun, easy, or i get somethibg out of it. All they have to do is fill out a form. Thoughts?



Was that for those 2 unopened beers at the beach?

Never did community service, but I would suggest homeless shelter, day centre or church.

If homeless shelters/day centres are similar to the ones I experienced in UK, it should be easy work (like giving out meals, preparing packs of food or alike).

Plus you work with people and mostly it is nice. People can be mean, shouting around or alike, but you will not be alone in charge, so it should be okay,

Just my two cents ...


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 13, 2019)

Me and my son both volunteer at the local bum-feed in a church basement. The work involves prepping plates with like meatloaf, potatoes, veg, gravy (or whatever the meal of the day is), serving folks plates at the tables, washing pots, general kitchen assisting. The food is very good and you get fed. The cook is a chef at a four-star restaurant.

The local church bum-feed would probably be a good option for working off community service- most of the folks there will be doing it voluntarily, so how bad could it be?

And the folks you will work with and who will sign your timesheets will all be either the kind of Christians that actually read the parts in their bibles about being nice to the poor and downtrodden, or else some sort of liberal/commie/anarchist like me and my kid.

Avoid anything actually run by the government, or contractors for govt. If you stick with volunteer organizations, you will get through this more happily.


----------



## Maki40 (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes, this was for 2 unopened beers at the beach and nothing posted anywhere about no alcohol in march. Every other month it's ok. Even the state's attorney said it was bullshit.
I'm not overly worried about it. Just wanna get it taken care of as easy as possible.
I like the food not bombs option. I'm in Houston now so maybe I'll go down there and see what's up. 
Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------

